# why Shaking wings of pigeons - video



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

hi all 

Today I noticed some birds have trembling wings .. They are in good condition eat and drink but have a  shiver in wings ... 
You can watch this live stream of birds ..
Is this a disease? What is his name ? Does he have a cure?

https://youtu.be/c9i_lqFU07Q

thank you


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have had only a few pigeonsbut the trembling looks like normal pigeon excitement to me. Pretty birds!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are probably scared of you being so close.


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> They are probably scared of you being so close.


No
I'm watching for a distance .. This trembling is a recurring thing all day long


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are they acting normally in other ways? Eating? Drinking? Are they active?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

My young birds quiver their wings when a strange adult comes too close. I think it means submission or fear.


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, they eat, drink and act well
But the wings trembled


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Babies do that to be fed, but other than that as Msfreebird and I have said, they do that when feeling afraid or challenged.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Mine do that sometimes too, they'll do it if one lets out a warning grumble - which they do if a crow flies past the window cawing and they sometimes do it to me when I walk in their room. They're not scared of me because they were all hand reared and I'm their mum but I've read it can be fear or excitement related. I find it quite cute and it's only momentary.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FredaH said:


> Mine do that sometimes too, they'll do it if one lets out a warning grumble - which they do if a crow flies past the window cawing and they sometimes do it to me when I walk in their room. They're not scared of me because they were all hand reared and I'm their mum but I've read it can be fear or excitement related. I find it quite cute and it's only momentary.


Freda, when yours do it, it is probably excited to see you, and a little bit begging, as they were used to you feeding them at one time. They do remember that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Yesterday when I was hanging out in my homer loft, an older hen was in her box, neck and head down, and quivering her wings. In her case.....she wanted to breed! She was trying to attract a male... So, it means.....fear, submission or excitement.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Yesterday when I was hanging out in my homer loft, an older hen was in her box, neck and head down, and quivering her wings. In her case.....she wanted to breed! She was trying to attract a male... So, it means.....fear, submission or excitement.


LOL! Thanks! I've not seen that. Too much!


----------

